
Advanced Deep Learning and Reinforcement Learning - adamnemecek
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqYmG7hTraZDNJre23vqCGIVpfZ_K2RZs
======
KidComputer
After a review of the course materials I'm not sure what makes this course
'Advanced'.

~~~
kahnjw
Agreed. After looking at the a few videos it seems to go a bit beyond the
basics, I don't think that means it's "advanced."

This got me thinking: what would an "advanced" Deep Learning/RL course even
look like? The field is so immature it's hard to identify topics that are
advanced. Maybe an advanced course could be a chronological paper survey?
Certainly not a class that spends a lecture on optimization of a deep network.

------
brian_spiering
Here is the course website
[http://www.cs.ucl.ac.uk/current_students/syllabus/undergrad/...](http://www.cs.ucl.ac.uk/current_students/syllabus/undergrad/compmi22_advanced_deep_learning_and_reinforcement_learning/)

Are the slides or assignments available?

------
fuddle
"Today we are excited to release video recordings of lectures from "Advanced
Deep Learning and Reinforcement Learning", a course on deep RL taught at @UCL
earlier this year by DeepMind researchers:

[https://t.co/znsWtTxQcN](https://t.co/znsWtTxQcN)

Enjoy!"

[https://twitter.com/DeepMindAI/status/1065930524634558466?s=...](https://twitter.com/DeepMindAI/status/1065930524634558466?s=19)

------
bitL
Is the RL part very different from David Silver's UCL lectures?

~~~
Maro
I've watched the David S. course, not this so I don't know, but: the last RL
lecture in this course is by David S.

